# Video - Fragging - how to frag corals and float the frag to the surface!



## MediaHound

This video shows you how to frag corals while still in the tank, gives a good overview of some techniques to get your coral piece to float to the surface once you frag it from your main colony. If you have lost little coral pieces into your rockwork never to be found again, you will know why this is such a useful technique! Feel free to adapt it to your needs, it should give you some ideas if you need to be creative.


----------



## MediaHound

BTW, I made this video!


----------



## nicco0315

all of your videos are helpful. thank you


----------



## racermike27

Great video Jared!!! Very helpful, I can't begin to tell you how many high dollar frags I have lost from dropping the frags LOL!!!


----------



## MediaHound

Thanks Josie and Mike for the feedback and kind words! 

Loosing high dollar frags behind rockwork is extremely aggravating, hope the technique comes to mind when its time to frag some corals in questionable and hard to reach locations.

It's a pretty simple trick and can be modified to suit your needs, sometimes you wont need the rod, sometimes it helps, etc.


----------



## skarlatt

Hi.. I wanted to buy a clam tridacna for my boyfriend, but i dont know anything about taking care of a fishtank... so I want to know what steps should I take to put the clam tridacna inside his fishtank.
Usually when he buys a fish, he takes a little bit of the water out and puts a little bit of his fishtank water in. But I dont want to let the clam tridacna die, so I need to know every step that I should take to put it inside the tank.
???


----------



## MediaHound

You need to drip it in using tubing and a slow drip. But you should check with him first if you are sure that you want to keep this type of clam and you are able to provide the proper environment for it. 
I suggest creating a new thread with a descriptive title if you have more questions about Tridacna clams, so people are sure to see your questions.


----------

